# Apoxie sculpt tips. Help! Never used this stuff before! .



## Goblinmaster1987 (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi how long does apoxie take to get dry? I used vase a lean to stop it sticking to my fingers. (say it out loud. Vase a lean. You use it for dry skin. Bad speller. I know. ) 
Well my other question is how can you tell when it's going hard? I'm making a ventriloquist dummy head out of apoxie sculpt and she's a goblin called hobnob. She will also be orange in colour with pink hair. The pink hair is a wig. 
I used two bowls covered in vase a lean to sculpt the head. One for the front and one for the back. She will have moving eyes and moving mouth. 
I think she's a bit harder than she was when I finished her head not sure. She is a friendly goblin. Any tips would be great. It's not a hot room she's in. Does temperature change the drying time? 
Thanks.


----------



## Goblinmaster1987 (Feb 19, 2021)

Here is a picture of her if that helps. She's not sticky now


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

If it is expoy resin and unless you added a drying agent - 72 hours....

What brand of epoxy did you use?


----------



## Goblinmaster1987 (Feb 19, 2021)

Apoxie sculpt clay. Comes in two parts that you mix together. Parts a and b.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

24 hours depending on thickness per their web site. nothing on what thickness that is. does the box or container have a thickness chart/cure time?


----------



## Goblinmaster1987 (Feb 19, 2021)

No the two tubs didn't have a cure time on them. I read it carefully before I used it.


----------



## Goblinmaster1987 (Feb 19, 2021)

I'll check her in the morning. That will give me an idea of how she's doing. 
Will acrylic paint work if I use a primer before painting her? 
When she's dry I mean.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I didnt read that far....but for as far as I got. It probably want effect it. You can seal it before it is fully cured and it will keep drying out. After that it is basically a rock!









Apoxie Sculpt - Aves: Maker of Fine Clays and Maches, Apoxie Sculpt, Epoxy Putty and More


Modeling Compound Available Colors, Please select below Apoxie® Color Chart Mixing Guide PDF Click to purchase Part A or Part B seperately




avesstudio.com


----------



## Goblinmaster1987 (Feb 19, 2021)

Thanks for the info


----------



## yazoubello (Feb 20, 2021)

I would like to ask for help please! I tried to make a skull out of Apoxie Sculpt; thing is, I don’t know anything about anatomy, sculpting, drawing, or anything like that. I just wanted to try making something for my Halloween costume. I’m not sure what it is, but there’s definitely something very off about it - I keep trying to figure it out, but no matter what I try, I can’t quite put my finger on it. It’s really bothering me, how much I do not know! I figured the people here have far more experience than me; could someone with any anatomy Kodi nox knowledge


----------



## Goblinmaster1987 (Feb 19, 2021)

I know You need to make eye sockets and a nose and teeth for a skull. The nose is in two parts. Teeth are a bit harder.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I think you made a troll instead.


----------



## Goblinmaster1987 (Feb 19, 2021)

Try two bowls with vase a lean on them to hold its shape as well.


----------



## Goblinmaster1987 (Feb 19, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> I think you made a troll instead.


Just trying to make her look friendly. I did put some warts on her.


----------



## Goblinmaster1987 (Feb 19, 2021)

yazoubello said:


> I would like to ask for help please! I tried to make a skull out of Apoxie Sculpt; thing is, I don’t know anything about anatomy, sculpting, drawing, or anything like that. I just wanted to try making something for my Halloween costume. I’m not sure what it is, but there’s definitely something very off about it - I keep trying to figure it out, but no matter what I try, I can’t quite put my finger on it. It’s really bothering me, how much I do not know! I figured the people here have far more experience than me; could someone with any anatomy knowledge


Two bowls will hold the shape and eye sockets are big holes the nose Is two triangles and there's lots of different types of teeth. Hope that helps.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

The troll reference was to yazoubellos' efforts, not yours. Although, the Norse did supposedly make it to the Great Lakes where Apoxie is made.


----------



## Goblinmaster1987 (Feb 19, 2021)

*I didn’t know the norse made it that far. *


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

recommended video for Apoxie (also, Ace is worth subscribing if you like sculpting).


----------



## Goblinmaster1987 (Feb 19, 2021)

Video was very helpful. Thanks


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Goblinmaster1987 said:


> *I didn’t know the norse made it that far. *


Apparently neither did they according to some scholars!


----------



## Goblinmaster1987 (Feb 19, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Apparently neither did they according to some scholars!


Wow.


----------



## Ole Weird Wade (Oct 2, 2019)

Goblinmaster1987 said:


> Hi how long does apoxie take to get dry?


Just to clear something up. Apoxie sculpt is an epoxy. Epoxies don't dry so much as they cure by the chemical reaction of mixing the two parts together. I think you can even cure some epoxies under water. I've used many epoxy putties and Apoxie is one of the best for modellers because of the fine detail, long set up time and ease of work-ability. However, the problem most beginners have is not mixing well enough. You absolutely need to mix every small bit with the other part or some may not harden. I usually press two balls together very tightly, then start rolling snakes between my hands and repeating the process many times until I'm sure it's mixed. I would think it could take a lot of time to make ventriloquest's dummy with it, though.

While it might take a few days to fully cure, I find Apoxie Sculpt tends to be pretty hard stuff after 24 hours. If it's not you didn't mix it well enough.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Just to expand on Ole Weird Wade's post a bit: I roll both parts of Aves Apoxie Sculpt, separately, into balls. This way, I can add or subtract to one or the other ball, until they're about the same size. Now I know the proportions of parts A and B will be about equal.

As O.W.W. said, the two parts must be _thoroughly_ mixed, until the color of the mass of putty is completely uniform. You really can't cut corners with this step; if the hardener and putty aren't completely blended, the putty may not harden at all. It helps if you lubricate your fingers with Aves Safety Solvent. This stuff works much better than water for keeping the putty from sticking to your fingers and tools, smoothing the surface of your sculpture, etc. I keep the 16 oz. bottle handy at all times, dispensing the solvent from the 4 oz. squeeze bottle.

Aves Apoxie Sculpt can be used by itself or over an armature. Goblinmaster's Vaseline-covered bowl would be one such aid. I did something similar when altering the features of an old Haunted Glo-Head Vampire bust. The vampire's molded hair was removed with a Dremel tool, and then I modeled the Alien right onto the plastic bust.

The tentacles that support it were made with Aves using a different technique. Stiff wire was super glued into the hand and bent to shape, then I super glued pieces of aluminum foil onto the wire to create the basic tentacle shapes. Thin wire was wrapped around the foil; it served as "lath" to hold the putty. It was necessary to apply a couple layers, letting each cure hard before applying the next, to get the right look. Although I used Testors oil-base paints to color the bust, if an Aves putty sculpture is primed, I'm sure that most acrylics will adhere just fine.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

An awesome sculpture too!


----------

